# Mountain Goat Steam Ale Recipe?



## Bierme (1/1/17)

Afternoon all,

I am keen on trying to brew something close to the Mountain Goat Steam Ale - my favourite beer at the moment.

I've searched around on google a bit and as expected there are not a lot of recipes and the ones I can find don't seem to have a lot of scrutiny so unsure what they are like.

Just wondering if anyone here either has a recipe they have tried and would recommend or perhaps something you've found and have yet to try but think it might be a goer.

P.S. I did search this website but nothing came up - if something exists happy to be pointed in that direction!

Cheers

bierme


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/1/17)

From what I've known for that beer you want the following:

Organic Pilsner malt for ultra light colour.

20% wheat mat for foam, mouthfeel and a slight haze.

Mashed at 65 for a dryer finish.

pH needs to be low near 5.2 for a crispness.

Sulphate around 150ppm, chloride around 30ish. 

Hops are Citra and centennial to low ibu an late, say at 10mins to 22ibu.

Dry hop same hops but light with 1.5-2g per L.

Yeast will be clean US05 @ 16-17c for a lower ferment and no esters.


----------



## Bierme (1/1/17)

Thanks for responding. Previously I have just found various recipes online and then brewed, I don't have any experience with trying to convert high level requirements such as what you have provided into a recipe. I have just tried to do so with brew toad and have come up with the following. I'd appreciate this being scrutinised if you have a moment.

Batch size 23L
Style California Common Beer

3.5KG Pilsner 
0.8KG Pale Wheat

60 min mash @ 65c

Boil for 60 mins

20g Citra and 20g Centennial for 10 mins


US05 Yeast

1.043OG
1.006FG
22 IBU
ABV 5%

This would be the first time i have not added hops at the start of the boil.

Any tips on where to improve?


----------



## Bierme (1/1/17)

I've found some quite old posts on MGSA recipe. I'll work with one of those. Cheers


----------



## Jamo (1/1/17)

Hi Bierme.

I have a recipe for this that I have done a few times and I like it. I would more than likely have got it originally on here somewhere. It may well be one that you have come across in the older posts. But for what it's worth, as I said, I like it. Recipe attached as a pdf file out of BrewMate.

Jamo

View attachment Mountain Goat Steam Ale Clone.pdf


----------



## Bierme (2/1/17)

Hey Jamo, that is one of the recipes I came across. I'll give this one a crack given you've tried it and like it! Thanks

bierme


----------



## NeilGreen (4/10/20)

Jamo said:


> Hi Bierme.
> 
> I have a recipe for this that I have done a few times and I like it. I would more than likely have got it originally on here somewhere. It may well be one that you have come across in the older posts. But for what it's worth, as I said, I like it. Recipe attached as a pdf file out of BrewMate.
> 
> ...


Bierme hi. Very interested in your Mointain Goat recipe but unfortunately unable to open tge file. Is it possible to post it in an alternative fashion.


----------



## kadmium (4/10/20)




----------

